# Car finance



## yesimnew (11 Feb 2011)

I've a load that i got out about 5 years ago. There is about 10 months left on it. The loan was for about 30k about 4k left to pay off.. roughly

In the last 5 years i missed 1 payment because I didn't leave enough money in there.. but i paid it the next month.

I want to get a new car (second hand but new to me ) Would I be able to get finance for it? I'd be looking for about €8-9k 

I've had a full time job since i was 18. I've 28 now. But i did change jobs about 1 year 8 months ago, I'm on about €34k/year before tax. 

Any info would be great. 

Cheers.


----------

